# The1ThatGotWay-1 Pediphile-0



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Guy brought his laptop for me to work on yesterday, went to save his data and found that kind of **** you're not supposed to be looking at. Called Harris County Sherrif's and the laptop left with the deputy. Hope he gets what's coming to him.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

My brother had the same thing happen to him many years ago - he ended up in court testifying about how he found the pics on the computer that was brought in for service and the sicko went to jail.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

good going for busting the perv.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

good work!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Way to go - good job.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Good for you! Thanks.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Guy brought his laptop for me to work on yesterday, went to save his data and found that kind of **** you're not supposed to be looking at. Called Harris County Sherrif's and the laptop left with the deputy. Hope he gets what's coming to him.


If this is true, your a snitch which is about as low as a pervert who views **** which I assume is underage ****.

And I'm sure you posting this in public will help in the court proceedings for a conviction?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> If this is true, *your a snitch *which is about as low as a pervert who views **** which I assume is underage ****.
> 
> And I'm sure you posting this in public will help in the court proceedings for a conviction?


*** troll?

bring back the reddies.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> *** troll?
> 
> bring back the reddies.


He's working it hard tonight.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

:cop:


Jay Baker said:


> He's working it hard tonight.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't worry gary, you'll get your computer back.

If you don't think theres anything wrong with a grown man lookin at child pornography, then your just as sick as the dude that ownes the laptop.

Some sick mother f'rs out there. Need help, or a bullet.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> *** troll?
> 
> bring back the reddies.


And you don't think he was trolling for greenies or possibly blowing the case if what he said was true by posting in public?


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Gary said:


> If this is true, your a snitch which is about as low as a pervert who views **** which I assume is underage ****.
> 
> And I'm sure you posting this in public will help in the court proceedings for a conviction?


Gary, if you have issues with someone turning in a pedophile you may have some issues you should take care of yourself..........


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Man, yall are hiitin me hard tonight. Prove to me that the OP is telling the truth and how him posting what he said will help convicting the perp!

If there is one. I think he full of chit!


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

It would be pretty bad if someone else had it on the `puter and an innocent person takes the fall for it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Miles2Fish said:


> Gary, if you have issues with someone turning in a pedophile you may have some issues you should take care of yourself..........


Did he say it was a pedophile?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

roundman said:


> :cop:


I wouldn't expect that out of you bro.


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

grandpa cracker said:


> It would be pretty bad if someone else had it on the `puter and an innocent person takes the fall for it.


Yes, I would also think that some one wouldn't take a computer in for work if they knew it contained files that would land them in jail?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Gary said:


> Did he say it was a pedophile?


yes he did in original post. bad thing to post it thought just like you said it could ruin a case against him.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> yes he did in original post. bad thing to post it thought just like you said it could ruin a case against him.


Thank you!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Gary, *****



Gary said:


> Did he say it was a pedophile?


Are you drunk or just stupid? The title of the thread has the word PEDOPHILE in it (although I mispelled it). And I am 100% sure that this thread will have no bearing on the outcome of the case. I did a quick background check on the guy and he has a prior record with this sort of thing.

No I'm not trolling for greenies here in TTMB, I prefer to get them in the Jungle pointing out all of the flaws in your liberal drivel. Go hi-jack someone else thread superman.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice work T1TGA...I would have done the same thing!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I can't believe that Gary says turning in a pedophile is snitching.

imagine if it was your kid in those photos Gary.

sheesh - of all the dumb sh&t you've ever posted, that's got to be the dumbest.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't think he gave enough info to jeopardize a case and if he's trolling for green then so be it - I gave him one. Few things disgust me more than a pedophile and if it puts one behind bars then I'm all for it. Just a little food for thought - would you like to have a pedophile next door to you and your kids? He will be someone's neighbor. BTW - if someone put the info on his computer he needs to find out who that someone is and do everything in his power to make sure that person spends time behind bars.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> yes he did in original post. bad thing to post it thought just like you said it could ruin a case against him.


You and gary should start drinking together, it would kill two birds with one stone, where did the1thatgotway mention the persons name, location, description or anything else that could possibly identify the individual in question. salty, your in good company with gary, have fun standing up for his dumb butt. And gary your an idiot for even posting your nonsense in this thread.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Sorry*



speckle-catcher said:


> I can't believe that Gary says turning in a pedophile is snitching.
> 
> imagine if it was your kid in those photos Gary.
> 
> sheesh - of all the dumb sh&t you've ever posted, that's got to be the dumbest.


As dumb as this is I'm sure it gets dumber. There is a lot of the story that is left out for obvious reasons, and I know for a fact that this will go to trial and win.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Are you drunk or just stupid? The title of the thread has the word PEDOPHILE in it (although I mispelled it). And I am 100% sure that this thread will have no bearing on the outcome of the case. I did a quick background check on the guy and he has a prior record with this sort of thing.
> 
> No I'm not trolling for greenies here in TTMB, I prefer to get them in the Jungle pointing out all of the flaws in your liberal drivel. Go hi-jack someone else thread superman.


Somebody paint that man green i'm all out!They should give you some kinda reward.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> As dumb as this is I'm sure it gets dumber. There is a lot of the story that is left out for obvious reasons, and I know for a fact that this will go to trial and win.


I wasn't talking to you - I was talking to Gagagagary.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*You Know A Thing Or Two*



Viking48 said:


> I don't think he gave enough info to jeopardize a case and if he's trolling for green then so be it - I gave him one. Few things disgust me more than a pedophile and if it puts one behind bars then I'm all for it. Just a little food for thought - would you like to have a pedophile next door to you and your kids? He will be someone's neighbor. BTW - if someone put the info on his computer he needs to find out who that someone is and do everything in his power to make sure that person spends time behind bars.


Microsoft timestamps everything and saves record of everything you do on a Windows computer. I am 100% certain that the guy did it himself though given his background.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

reeltimer said:


> Somebody paint that man green i'm all out!They should give you some kinda reward.


Done!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*I know*



speckle-catcher said:


> I wasn't talking to you - I was talking to Gagagagary.


I knew that, I was agreeing with you that Gary runs his mouth way before his brain can catch up sometimes.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Are you drunk or just stupid? \


Stupid.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I knew that, I was agreeing with you that Gary runs his mouth way before his brain can catch up sometimes.


okokok.

green for ya. let us know what happens.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*...for you guys that don't work in IT*

I work IT and move users' data everyday, and if we see this we must report it and if not WE will get into big trouble also. This is a serious liability to the company and we have a zero tolerance. So lay off T1TGA.:cop:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Ted Gentry said:


> You and gary should start drinking together, it would kill two birds with one stone, where did the1thatgotway mention the persons name, location, description or anything else that could possibly identify the individual in question. salty, your in good company with gary, have fun standing up for his dumb butt. And gary your an idiot for even posting your nonsense in this thread.


can i say i'm sorry? naw nevermind. I'd rather make sure there was no loophole possible for thes sorry but very intelligent lawyers to use to get this piece of ca ca off the hook. I don't want him on the streets any more than you. MY ex lives in pasadena and just felll off the face of the earth about four months ago, along with my 12 yr old daughter. So i've got a dog in this fight and i won't stay on the porch. do everything right when it comes to court cases. i dont care if he posted without names, lawyers are smart. they went to school for a long time to get that way.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*I will*



speckle-catcher said:


> okokok.
> 
> green for ya. let us know what happens.


I will, the deputy took all of my info and I will be testifying in court. I will post up the results as soon as it's over.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> okokok.
> 
> green for ya. let us know what happens.


Green. lol.

You have a BA degree and fall for this chit!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

teamfirstcast said:


> I work IT and move users' data everyday, and if we see this we must report it and if not WE will get into big trouble also. This is a serious liability to the company and we have a zero tolerance. So lay off T1TGA.:cop:


i'm all about reporting it just not announcing it on an open forum.

and yes i'm kinda defending my statements.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I will, the deputy took all of my info and I will be testifying in court. I will post up the results as soon as it's over.


not trying to be an *****, but be sure an make it AFTER the trial is over. and by the way well done on reporting to authorities.


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

How in the world would this post ruin a case? How could anyone with enough brain function to turn on a computer and spell a name as simple as Gary think that turning a pedophile in to the police make them worse than the pedophile?

Prepare for this one in court T1TGA. 

Attorney: Sir, did you post that you turned an unnamed man in to the police for have child **** on his computer?

You: Yes

Attorney: Oh


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

long shot said:


> How in the world would this post ruin a case? How could anyone with enough brain function to turn on a computer and spell a name as simple as Gary think that turning a pedophile in to the police make them worse than the pedophile?
> 
> Prepare for this one in court T1TGA.
> 
> ...


Have some green Mr. Long Shot. Case argued and case won.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I knew that, I was agreeing with you that Gary runs his mouth way before his brain can catch up sometimes.


Sometimes, yes! But you either acted very stupidly by posting this in public, or are just stupid!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Ted Gentry said:


> Have some green Mr. Long Shot. Case argued and case won.


UMMMM...... Case pending?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Gary said:


> Sometimes, yes! But you either acted very stupidly by posting this in public, or are just stupid!


I think mr parks just went through the name calling and hostility thing i another thread. and everyone else.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*I am not that smart*



Gary said:


> Sometimes, yes! But you either acted very stupidly by posting this in public, or are just stupid!


But stupid, I'm not. I told you Gary, I have not posted specifics for a reason. There is no way that this thread will hurt the case. If it will make you fell better I could pm you some of the details so you can sleep tonight.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

haparks would not be happy with the bickering going on in this post.. cease it immediately and group hug


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> haparks would not be happy with the bickering going on in this post.. cease it immediately and group hug


Come here IJ:wink:


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

sea sick said:


> Don't worry gary, you'll get your computer back.
> 
> If you don't think theres anything wrong with a grown man lookin at child pornography, then your just as sick as the dude that ownes the laptop.
> 
> Some sick mother f'rs out there. Need help, or a bullet.





Miles2Fish said:


> Gary, if you have issues with someone turning in a pedophile you may have some issues you should take care of yourself..........


WOW... gaga taking up for the pervert on this thread? :spineyes:


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Hey Rat*

Hey RR, I'm glad you showed up, I was getting dragged around the ring by Gary.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Who da thought the Rat would show up here being I'm on his ignore list and all? 
Name calling and judging by that pic, a death threat.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Hey RR, I'm glad you showed up, I was getting dragged around the ring by Gary.


Post your case number.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Hey RR, I'm glad you showed up, I was getting dragged around the ring by Gary.


I found some software that blocks all his trollish BS, I just seen others posting what they did and it really doesn't surprise me that gaga would take up for the perv...


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

RiverRat1962 said:


> I found some software that blocks all his trollish BS, I just seen others posting what they did and it really doesn't suprise me that gaga would take up for the perv...


Kinda reminds me of the the time he was sneaking pictures of the news lady outside his apartment, he should seek some help.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Why would the OP post that sort of info if he wasn't trolling for greenies?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ted Gentry said:


> Kinda reminds me of the the time he was sneaking pictures of the news lady outside his apartment, he should seek some help.


I like gurls!


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ted Gentry said:


> Kinda reminds me of the the time he was *sneaking pictures of the news lady *outside his apartment, he should seek some help.


And posting them in the jungle....


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Gary said:


> Why would the OP post that sort of info if he wasn't trolling for greenies?


This statement coming from one of the the top two post w in the jungle.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ted Gentry said:


> This statement coming from one of the the top two post whores in the jungle.


I thought you were bright Ted. Seems like you let that get in the way of, well, thought!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Back to the topic.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Now that i'm off the hook, good night john boy, 4:00 comes early 6 days a week. ya'll play nice now


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

Gary said:


> Post your case number.


Alright, you seem pretty sure that this thread will ruin this case. Please explain how this could happen given what was posted.

T1TGA, to my knowledge, isnt a public servant and doesnt work for an agency that has policies against speaking to the public. No problems there. Could his post be brought up in court? Sure. But where are the damaging statements? Had he posted specifics such as how he obtained the files on the computer, specifics of the pictures, and so on, then MAYBE it would effect the case. And really that would only be if it conflicted with what he told the police when he made his statement.

Posting the case number would do nothing. Until the case is cleared its not a public record. After the case is cleared then you could obtain a copy of it. If he did post the case number...no damage done.

Now, will you please explain to all of us how turning a pedophile into the police makes that person worse than the pedophile? Thats one of the more disturbing statements I have seen on 2cool...scratch that...the internet.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

A snitch is still a snitch no matter the situation.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Gary said:


> If this is true, your a snitch which is about as low as a pervert who views **** which I assume is underage ****.
> 
> And I'm sure you posting this in public will help in the court proceedings for a conviction?


Really gary???? Did you pick up this perverse way of thought while you were In Prison , or is this the real reason you were in there to start with?


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Gary said:


> A snitch is still a snitch no matter the situation.


It's 10:27 and gary needs to go to bed, hope human resources from GE are already in bed, at least for his sake.


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

Gary said:


> A snitch is still a snitch no matter the situation.


Keep your head in the sand. Things are scary out here in reality. Good job T1TGA your actions may have saved some children from some truly horrific experiences.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok I'm awake again. I can't fault a snitch of that. Turn them in and send them to me. I'm in the woods. No one will here anything. This is were we differ gary, i hate peds. but love the guys(figuratively) that turn them in. you just made the world safer for at least 2 kiddos. Mine!! thanks and be careful what you post T1TGA


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> A snitch is still a snitch no matter the situation.


How many times have you reported a post gary?


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

_A snitch is still a snitch no matter the situation._

_So if one of your kids had been kidnapped and someone 'Snitched' on the perpatrators, you would have a problem with that?_

_There is no difference in this situation. You see, these are 'Someone's' Kids._

_Moron!_


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> A snitch is still a snitch no matter the situation.


snitches get stitches...you learn that in the joint, huh?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Really gary???? Did you pick up this perverse way of thought while you were In Prison , or is this the real reason you were in there to start with?


Twisting?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Ummm*



Gary said:


> A snitch is still a snitch no matter the situation.


You're really starting to sound like a word that rhymes with snitch. If this wasn't TTMB I would chew your dumb *** up and spit you out. How do you get off hi-jacking my thread anyways? Do you not get enough attention at home? You're not going to convince anyone that I am in some way jeopardizing a potential case. You're trying awful hard to convince everyone that I'm trolling for green. I told you, I get enough green responding to your other stupid post in the jungle.

I didn't catch any flounder this weekend, I had to ground my kid for the day Saturday, and I didn't change the oil in my truck this weekend. BUT, I did potentially put a pedophile away for a while and I just thought that I would share something positive. If that in some way offends you then **** you. You're probably mad because I didn't save the pics and email them to you. Now please, go play with yourself and let the intelligent grown-ups have a conversation.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Homes is a liar. He only posted this for greenies.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Snitch.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Gary i thought i would just chime in since you threw the first stone.Snitches is what is done to drug dealer what was done hear is a public service.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

IBTL


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

reeltimer said:


> Gary i thought i would just chime in since you threw the first stone.Snitches is what is done to drug dealer what was done hear is a public service.


Drug dealers exploit children as well...


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

*Really*



Gary said:


> A snitch is still a snitch no matter the situation.


Dude...Get over what ever happen to you. OK..You did something, someone turned you in and now you are POed at the world. GET OVER IT.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

007 said:


> IBTL


Please Explain 007 I'm puter jargon illiterate. Dumb country boy IOW.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Please Explain 007 I'm puter jargon illiterate. Dumb country boy IOW.


.
In before the lock, but we're still hoping for TGGIG, one can only hope.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Ted Gentry said:


> .
> In before the lock


AHa. and I thought it was In between the lines. Dumb ___


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Huh?


just Gary being a dumbass - you didn't miss much.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Can the op come back?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

while you still have a buzz?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> just Gary being a dumbass - you didn't miss much.


Thank you!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> while you still have a buzz?


For gary's sake I hope GE isn't drug testing in the morning.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> while you still have a buzz?


What's wrong with a buzz?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

other than the fact that I don't have one right now - nothing

but you really should leave the PUI's to the pros.

:rotfl:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ted Gentry said:


> For gary's sake I hope GE isn't drug testing in the morning.


I'm drug free Ted. That's sorta ghetto that you mess with a man's job for whatever.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

whatever happened to the good ol' days of 2cool when everybody got along? i motion we move this to the academy parking lot. :smile:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

academy is so last year. 

I believe Taco Bell is the flavor of the month.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

oh, and intentionally trolling by condoning a pedophile?

douche move Gary, really.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> oh, and intentionally trolling by condoning a pedophile?
> 
> douche move Gary, really.


What?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> academy is so last year.
> 
> I believe Taco Bell is the flavor of the month.


Like you would square up and toss. lol


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Gary said:


> Like you would square up and toss. lol


...he tries...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

007 said:


> ...he tries...


....he really does!

I've seen it!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

There is a time to snitch, IMO. Kids are pretty well helpless and I don't use the word "hate" but I hate the actions these people do. 

I was an ISP and always believed in liberty. I believe in free speech. Where freedoms harm the most vulnerable I get my ire up.

I always said what a woman or man and their horse want to do something behind closed doors that's their business and they have to pay the consequences that come with making decisions as adults. Leave the kids alone! There is nothing sexy with naked nor abused children unless you are evil and/or sick. Either way adults must pay the consequences.


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

So if I see someone stealing your fishing equipment and I call the police I am a snitch on the thief, (or in this case criminal) and that makes me bad. Like someone said that was on of the stupidest things I've heard. I don't post much but I lurk a lot and that was dumb even for you.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

You made me look again at the OP. Greenies amount to what? Points on "Whose Line Is It Anyway?"

I was an ISP and was approached by an FBI agent out of the Galveston office. He wanted my log files and records to help prosecute one of these creeps. I said I would do everything I could to help but wanted a court order. He got me one but by that time they didn't need more evidence, they had his computer and they just had to catch the guy. They did and I hope he's seeing what it is like to be helpless and unable to escape.

Snitch? Yes live and let live as long as it is adults doing something that does not physically harm another innocent. Victimless crime, imo, is something I would not do unless my family absolutely would perish without help. If somebody wants to work in that field, experience has always shown me that sooner or later the bad guy pays. I don't need nor want to snitch that, but mess with my family at your own risk. I may not snitch in that case either. The matter would likely quietly take care of itself.

That's just me though and I know we have any kind of opinion you want to agree or disagree with here and that is my rationale. If you might can sway me somehow feel free to try because I will listen. you may have to PM me tho because I don't always follow threads through to the death.

So far all I have is snitch = evil as a child sexual abuser and it don't sway me a bit.



Gary said:


> Why would the OP post that sort of info if he wasn't trolling for greenies?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Gary said:


> A snitch is still a snitch no matter the situation.


is your real name CHESTER? if these pic were of your child, would it then be alright for him to turn this guy in?


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice Job T1TGW! Did I miss anything in the past 10 pages MC? Yeah im being lazy again tonight? I see gary has started some chit haha


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

big_zugie said:


> Nice Job T1TGW! Did I miss anything in the past 10 pages MC? Yeah im being lazy again tonight? I see gary has started some chit haha


all you missed was gary being a POS and getting a bunch of people pizzed


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

bobbyoshay said:


> all you missed was gary being a POS and getting a bunch of people pizzed


Yup. Looks like if he wouldnt have said that this thread wouldnt be 11 pages now haha.... :cheers:... Gotta love the 2cool family... No I dont agree with gary...


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Gary said:


> A snitch is still a snitch no matter the situation.


No, but a "punk" is always a punk. Let it ride Bro. :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i got a injection of .223 that will take care of this POS!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow, a lot of digging last night.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Gary said:


> If this is true, your a snitch which is about as low as a pervert who views **** which I assume is underage ****.
> 
> And I'm sure you posting this in public will help in the court proceedings for a conviction?


I agree I hate snitch's in any way or form your in a buisness I hope other people dont read into this and not use your service for fear of you snitching.I also would have done something to the pedophile no room in society for that scum but snitching is for people that live in glass house's something just makes me shy away from anyone that snitch's on someone else.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

100% Texan said:


> I agree I hate snitch's in any way or form your in a buisness I hope other people dont read into this and not use your service for fear of you snitching.I also would have done something to the pedophile no room in society for that scum but snitching is for people that live in glass house's something just makes me shy away from anyone that snitch's on someone else.


so like i said before, it would be ok for this guy to say nothing? what if it was your kids? you know you would be at this mans house THANKING him over and over, but that would be ok because it was your kid. get a grip! this guy did the right thing and you would have done the samething.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

100% Texan said:


> I agree I hate snitch's in any way or form your in a buisness I hope other people dont read into this and not use your service for fear of you snitching.I also would have done something to the pedophile no room in society for that scum but snitching is for people that live in glass house's something just makes me shy away from anyone that snitch's on someone else.


Are you SERIOUS? I find that some of these "snitch" responses are very Disturbing to say the least! I think if anything at all the OP will gain business from a clientele of people who are against Perverted ,Sick Bastages!!!! If he loses businessdue to this it would Have to be from PERV's and i do not think he want those Perverts Anyway! If anything at all looks bad about this Op is that a few Pervert's have openly showed up here on 2cool and that my fellow 2cooler is DISTURBING!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Does Gary's opinion really matter? Is he not just a lonely troll looking for attention?

You response came from way out in outer space Gary... I have never been that drunk or that high to make a foolish response such as the one you made calling the OP a snitch!

Gary, you never answered the question that someone asked about if it were your children in the photographs.

I'll go out on a limb here and suggest that if you have a problem with someone reporting child pornography we might want to send an LEO to your computer!


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I agree with the action taken, I don't agree with posting about it on a public internet forum.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Gary's just mad cause he knows he is in the pics...............


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Gary said:


> If this is true, your a snitch which is about as low as a pervert who views **** which I assume is underage ****.
> 
> 
> > this must be the most idiotic thing i've ever read on 2cool.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Good work! :cheers:


----------

